
The Story of Blogger - bo_Olean
http://www.blogger.com/about
======
michaelpinto
Is Blogger 12 years old? By the way this paragraph warmed my heart and is
quite inspirational: "We were three friends, funded by doing annoying contract
web projects for big companies, trying to make our own grand entrance onto the
Internet landscape." As someone who's funding my own venture with my client
work I can relate...

~~~
bo_Olean
Yup its been 12 years since 1999.

I am intrigued by the last line where they recommend to check Google.

 _For more on Google, check google.com. (Also good for searching.)_

The words inside parentheses are epic.

------
bobmarely
I don't know, kind of depressing that they are still working. I would have
thought that with such a substantial site the sale would have been enough for
at least a small island and early retirement.

